# Inner Health Plus, Any good?



## 22732 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey,My friend takes inner health plus for his ibs problem and he says it helps him. ANyone else have feedback on this?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Is this the product (there is a powder and a capsule version) linkProbiotic bacteria supplements do seem to help some people with IBS. Don't know if this one has any clinical evidence for it, but some others like the one at http://www.aligngi.com do.K.


----------



## 22732 (Dec 22, 2005)

Yes that is the one, i am thinking of giving it ago. I also take central(vitamin) to make sure my body has all the vitamins i need.


----------



## 19264 (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi, i thought you may like to try aloe vera juice, have a tablespoon in the moring and at night. good luck!


----------

